# Kind of outboard



## bassfishinh123 (May 5, 2011)

Hey I was woundering whats the number one most brand of outboard that you guys have on your boats


----------



## batman (May 5, 2011)

Mercury 2 stroke,9.9hp with an upgrade to 15 hp.Very strong lil motor.


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 5, 2011)

20hp & 40hp Mercs. =D>


----------



## jellio5 (May 5, 2011)

1985 Evinrude 15HP Short Shaft Tiller
1958 Johnson Seahorse 10HP QD-19 Short Shaft Tiller


----------



## RBuffordTJ (May 5, 2011)

Nissan up until I sold the boat and all on Monday.

Bufford


----------



## Trcothorn (May 5, 2011)

i voted for the motor that i really want which is a yamaha. i have a 25hp mercury right now though


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 5, 2011)

25 hp Mariner


----------



## jixer (May 5, 2011)

Chrysler 6hp right now.


----------



## Mike Redmond (May 5, 2011)

An 8 and a 15 hp yamaha,two cycles love both to the bone


----------



## Deadmeat (May 6, 2011)

2008 Yamaha 25hp 2-stroke.


----------



## bcbouy (May 6, 2011)

my last 4 were johnson/ evinrudes = 35, 15 ,9.9 all 2 strokes


----------



## Ictalurus (May 6, 2011)

Gotta go with Johnson/Evinrude. Tough as nails, my '66 is still running well.


----------



## ckr74 (May 6, 2011)

Should be Mercury/Mariner. 25 hp Mariner here.


----------



## captclay (May 7, 2011)

Mariner 60hp


----------



## lovedr79 (May 7, 2011)

i have a merc on mine, but my buddy says his 2006 envinrude is much smoother than the merc he replaced his with when the rude got stolen out of his cabin.


----------



## Lonewullf (May 8, 2011)

1959 10HP QD20 Johnson Seahorse short shaft/tiller
1986 9.9 Johnson short shaft/tiller


----------



## TinBoatToo (May 11, 2011)

Johnson 30 and Johnson 7.5


----------



## imgonnamissher (May 11, 2011)

1956 Johnson 15
1956 Evinrude 30
1968 Evinrude 3

OMC is the way to go!!!!


----------



## TrackerTX (May 12, 2011)

Running a 65 horse Suzuki on my Tracker. [-o<


----------



## gillhunter (May 12, 2011)

2006 90 HP Yamaha on our Polar Kraft 168SC


----------

